# Wanting to adopt rats in Indiana



## Sharpie317 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello! I am currently looking to adopt another rat. I would like it to be a young male so he can be worked in with my other four rats. I would love a double rex or a naked rat! I have been looking on Craiglists and local market sites, but a lot of them look like breeders and I don't want to support any breeders. If anyone knows of someone who has had an accidental litter please let me know!


----------

